# [Ipad mini] Pas de notification Twitter



## kenamon (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iPad mini, j'ai tout configuré mais impossible d'avoir les notifications de Twitter alors que j'ai celle de Facebook et autres ... 
Évidement dans les paramètres de notification tout est bien coché pour Twitter. Et dans les paramètres de Twitter les notifications sont aussi activé ... 

Je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi seulement Twitter ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Larme (28 Novembre 2012)

Il faut aller dans l'application _Twitter_, choisir un profil, et ensuite cliquer sur l'icône avec un bonhomme (entre le nombre d'abonnés et le bouton _Abonné_), puis _Activer les notifications_.
En bref, dans le _Centre de Notifications iOS_ et _Twitter_, tu actives les notifications à la personne (enfin, au compte)...
C'est chiant si tu veux recevoir les notifications d'un paquet de monde, mais c'est bien si t'en suis réellement que certaines, et que les autres tu les regardes en ouvrant Twitter...


----------



## kenamon (28 Novembre 2012)

*Dans les paramètres de l'application Twitter : *

Mention > Suit
Retweet > Suit
Favoris > Suit
Nouveaux Abonnés > Oui
Messages Privés > Oui 

*Dans les paramètres du centre de notification, Twitter : 
*
Centre de notification > oui
Afficher > 5 éléments récents 
Style d'alertes > Alerte
Pastille sur l'icône d'app > Oui 
Sons > Oui
Sur écran verrouillé > Oui  

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi quand on me mentionne sur un Tweet, j'ai pas de notification. 
Le fait que j'ai Twitter installer sur mon MacBook et Galaxy SIII (Bouhhh pas bien) n'y est pour rien je pense.


----------

